# Dipsy Divers



## tincup (Sep 7, 2004)

What pound test line work the best on lake Erie. I've been using 14lb test. But we are losing 1 or 2 dipsy's aday and this is getting old.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

14 lb test should work. unless you are tying bad knots or dragging them on the bottom. the zebra muscles will cut mono like a razor. most trollers use a little heavier # test though. 17 or 20 or 25. if you use mono. a lot of trollers use power braids too. i use 25#test dacron, good knot strength and no stretch either. sunlight and heat will ruin mono .if you left it in the boat or trunk of a car it will become useless after a period of time.good line is cheaper than dipseys. my dacron line has lasted 8 years now , i just cut and retie the swivel every once in awhile. also use a good quality swivel to attach your hardware,aslong with a snubber if you use low stretch line.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

I use 20# Stren Monofilament. I like the additional stretch it provides and also the added strength for piece of mind. A lot of guys use the 17# Mono as well. Then there's some who use the super lines like 25-30 lb. test with a much smaller diameter. It's a matter of preference but 14# seems a little light for dipsey applications.


----------



## dan8402 (Apr 10, 2004)

I use 30/20 Fireline and it works very well. We haven't lost a dipsy yet. The only drawback it that Fireline is fairly expensive, but I think well worth it.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

I use Power pro 50/12 braid. I fished with a buddy who uses 20 mono and it felt like a rubber band to me. Once you give the braids a try it is hard to go back to mono. As far as price, a 150 spool of Power Pro costs about 15 dollars plus backing, mono would be around 6, I guess, but I have been using the same braid for as long as 5 years on 2 of my reels. When it gets a little ugly I just reverse it onto another reel. So in the long run for me its cheaper as I do not trust mono much more than a year, tops.

Scott


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I use 30# PP and have not lost a Dipsy yet. The constant pressure exerted on a mono knot by a dipsy will cause failure, especially in a line as light as 14#. I also tie a new knot (palomar) on my braided every other trip plus seal it with instant glue. If you are using the #1 Dipsy, I would suggest you also use a Berkley #3 cross lock snap.


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm not a pro, but did a lot of research prior to buying my trolling combos, and everyone I chatted with stated to go with a superline on the dipsy rods. I spooled up with #40 fireline on mine. It was the cheapest superline I could find.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Okay guys...I'll admit it...I'm old school and some habits are hard to break. After all, the new millennium is still very young.  I've been using mono forever and a day. I'll respool every two years and tie six foot leaders at the start of the season with very little failure at any section of the line. I've lost three dipsey's in the last four years which was due to either a tangle and snags on underwater structure in two southern lakes.  
So maybe, just maybe, I'll be ready to make the switch in say...oh...let me see...never mind


----------

